# Airwire 900 frequency question.



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a good number of USA Trains locomotives and am quite keen on purchasing the CVP Drop-in decoders and Phoenix sound modules. However, upon reading the literature I find that the Airwire system uses 900-915 MHz frequencies which are for the USA. BUT, I live in the United Kingdom and ,according to some learned people over here, I cannot use that frequency system in the U.K.
Does anyone have any comments on this and can anyone come up with a suitable compromise/alternative scheme please.

Thanks in advance for any help you may offer.

dave2657


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave.... I believe your information is correct. The UK doesn't like the 900 mhz frequency.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sure you will find that legitimate Large Scale hobby dealers in the UK will baulk at importing and selling R/C equipment with RF frequencies that do not comply with EU rules. 

If you bring it in yourself and it clears customs OK, then your only worry is if you get caught operating it. If you did get caught, expect some very costly, for you, consequences. 

I am sure Massoth and Zimo battery R/C DCC systems will comply with the rules.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it would be easier if you just moved to the US. Don't bother filling out all of the paperwork, just sneak across the border like everyone else. Don't bother bringing anything but personal photos etc. We provide free food, a free place to live, free medical, and free retirement but only if you come across the border at night. If you come across legally you have to pay for all that with your taxes.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

2.4GHZ


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

So why does the EU not want people operating in the 900 MHz range?? 

Its a pretty short range freq and I doubt there is any security problem...am I right??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably interferes with some other established usage or cell phones.. 

Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Spot on Greg. 2G and 3G uses the 900 Mhz range in the UK
Rod


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah, and now I know....and knowing is half the battle.


----------

